# Gorda help!



## Coil life 86 (Mar 30, 2012)

About to build a place down in matagorda and was looking to find a few good men to help me out with the wade fishing thing. I've been and have plenty gear but don't have all the time in the world as I work 14 and 7 and got a lil one on the way lol!! I'd be more than willing to pay my share or more for gas booze or whatever. Looking to start spending a lot more time down there when our place gets done but would like to fine a "wade mentor" if you will to fish with when we can to and give some pointers and what not. Thanks for any help y'all good men might be able to share. Mainly in east bay.


----------



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm down


----------



## Coil life 86 (Mar 30, 2012)

Be home this evening bud ill give u a shout


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

my brother and I are heading down to matty 1/31 to 2/2, we yak and wade..just show up and i'll be more than happy to share our camp with you and just the day. Dwayne


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Pm with what you have ? About .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coil life 86 (Mar 30, 2012)

Appreciate it fellas will pm y'all when I get some off time


----------

